# Angelic voices



## veejay (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?e ... j4ZkoakwpA


Sissel Kyrkjebo Sings 'O Mio Babbino Caro'
In an incredibly touching and beautiful performance, Norwegian Soprano singer Sissel Kyrkjebo performs the aria "O Mio Babbino Caro' from the famout Puccini opera 'Gianni Schicchi'. Close your eyes and let her pure voice wash over you, the angelic passion, the pure notes, will ease your heart and start your day right!


Another angelic voice.


http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?e ... j4bVoakwpA


Carly Rose Sonenclar performed "Somewhere Over the Rainbow," dedicated to her brother Russell, on the Top 10 Thanksgiving-themed performance show.


The judges were so impressed they practically almost demanded the 13-year-old show them her birth certificate. "You're an alien or something but that's okay because I love aliens," said Demi, to which Simon added "You are the best alien I've ever heard sing in my life."


----------



## veejay (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry, link doesn't seem to work , can I delete post?


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=2997&source=moremails#.Uj4-wYZTaSo

Try this one Veejay, what an amazing singer she is, that would be the best version of Over the rainbow that i have ever heard, she puts so much feeling into her singing.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 21, 2013)

Sissal

http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?emailid=4739&source=moremails#.Uj4_nYZTaSo


You are right veejay she sings this beautifully, what a great voice she has.


----------



## veejay (Sep 21, 2013)

Here is the other one.

[url]http://www.ba-bamail.com/Content.aspx?e ... j4ZkoakwpA[/URL]

Sissel Kyrkjebo Sings 'O Mio Babbino Caro'
In an incredibly touching and beautiful performance, Norwegian Soprano singer Sissel Kyrkjebo performs the aria "O Mio Babbino Caro' from the famout Puccini opera 'Gianni Schicchi'. Close your eyes and let her pure voice wash over you, the angelic passion, the pure notes, will ease your heart and start your day right!


----------



## veejay (Sep 21, 2013)

Didn't work again, I give up!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2013)

Is this it?  I can't watch videos on my computer, I'll have to check it out another time.


----------



## veejay (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes that is the one, it is so good. Worth watching


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 21, 2013)

_Veejay i put both links up there for you, you must have missed them_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Veejay, beautiful voice and lady!


----------

